# revolver hobby



## water bouy

When I thought my fishing days were behind me I was into shooting and everything that comes with it: reloading, smelting lead, casting bullets, making bullet lube and a little gunsmithing on Rugers. Or a lot if you're ocd. The first snow made me stir crazy the other day so I picked up one I forgot about and finished putting it together. Originally it was 357 but now it's a 45 with parts from Colt and another brand of gun and I thought I'd take a pic to share. It's as much fun as remodeling a boat. This one is probably number 15 or so. With the help of a welder and a machinist I turned some into fixed sights like the original Colts and one or two have brass grip frames and also custom hammers. Some wear grips I made from burl walnut. I was so into it I took a gunsmithing class at an NRA campus but I only do this with my own guns. I got to be a fairly good shot back when my eyesight was better. These days I'm more pumped about getting back on the water.


----------



## KMixson

Nice!


----------



## lovedr79

love it. My mom gave me my late fathers Ruger Black Hawk for my 21st birthday.


----------



## bcbouy

nice! i keep saving for a model 29,but every time i get close i end up getting some thing else that's not even firearms related.i do have a saa .357 though.


----------



## SeaFaring

I really want a Model 17 with the 8 3/8” barrel. Epic woods/camping/pack/squirrel gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttexastom

Nice ruger, like single actions very much. It may have been the tv westerns years ago. Actually like a single action better than a double action.


----------



## water bouy

Same here. I went through a Beretta phase, then 1911s, Colt DAs, S&Ws and wound up with mostly single actions.


----------



## water bouy

The weather was nice today so I went to the range for the first time in 18 months. Almost stopped paying dues last year but glad I didn't. The gun at top did fine with my sissy loads but a large frame 45 has headspace issues which is an easy fix. It'll get a different grip frame too in case it ever needs to handle heavy loads. I forgot how much I liked to shoot and reload and tinker.


----------



## Jim

Revolver is on the list!


----------



## Johnny

WB - Can you fabricate me a custom made .45 Revolver just like Gene Autry used ???
it must have the same specifications just like the one used on the TV show.








.


----------



## paper

You guys should be ashamed!!!
Guns are evil!! [-X 





Here's a few of mine..


----------



## Jim

Love that small 44 Magnum. It's on my wish list.


----------



## GTS225

Jim said:


> Love that small 44 Magnum. It's on my wish list.


*****************************************************

Yeah....even if you miss the burglar, you'll blow his skin off with the muzzle blast. :shock: =D> 

Roger


----------



## paper

GTS225 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that small 44 Magnum. It's on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> Yeah....even if you miss the burglar, you'll blow his skin off with the muzzle blast. :shock: =D>
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...


It’s a lot more fun to shoot with .44 special rounds, that’s for sure!


----------



## KMixson

paper said:


> GTS225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that small 44 Magnum. It's on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> Yeah....even if you miss the burglar, you'll blow his skin off with the muzzle blast. :shock: =D>
> 
> Roger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a lot more fun to shoot with .44 special rounds, that’s for sure!
Click to expand...



You better be wearing hearing protection also. If you fire this in the house and miss, you will both be deaf. If it hits its mark only you will be deaf.


----------



## paper

Absolutely!
It’s used only for target shooting, and being short and ported, I wear double protection when shooting it. Usually it’s shot at my Club which is No Blue Sky, meaning it’s in a concrete bunker. Loud when shooting anything.
I don’t shoot it much, but I find it fun and a very beautiful revolver.


----------



## water bouy

Here ya go Johnny, a couple of 45s that used to be 357s. Once they're usable I'm happy with em. Only 6 shooters though.


----------



## ncfishin

Reminds me of Tuco, from the 'Good the Bad and the Ugly'. Walk into the store, pick a few revolvers, and make one.


----------



## gnappi

ncfishin said:


> Reminds me of Tuco, from the 'Good the Bad and the Ugly'. Walk into the store, pick a few revolvers, and make one.



We're lucky today, manufacturing tolerances on revolvers are pretty tight and swapping parts out gains very little if anything. Even cylinder gap decrease is negligible with different cylinders and you run the risk of timing problems swapping out cylinders not made / fitted for the revolver. 

Now if we're talking 1911's they may be a different story. Accurizing some of those loosey goosey guns can make a BIG difference in accuracy and possibly performance too.


----------



## DaleH

SeaFaring said:


> I really want a Model 17 with the 8 3/8” barrel. Epic woods/camping/pack/squirrel gun.


Ohhhhhhh, I have a MINT one! 'Stole it' really ... was for sale at a shop for $475 and I couldn't get the $$ out of my pocket fast enough! 

... if I ever decide to move it, I will let you know!


----------



## onthewater102

I kept meaning to add a revolver to the safe but couldn't settle on whether I wanted a .45 for all the reasons you'd want one or a .22 replica to plink away with and never think about the cost of shooting it. I'm not going to get both as I'm never going to carry either and I hate tying money up like that.


----------



## KMixson

onthewater102 said:


> I kept meaning to add a revolver to the safe but couldn't settle on whether I wanted a .45 for all the reasons you'd want one or a .22 replica to plink away with and never think about the cost of shooting it. I'm not going to get both as I'm never going to carry either and I hate tying money up like that.




Get a .357 Magnum. You can shoot .357's and .38 Specials in it. .38 Specials are pretty economical to shoot especially if you reload.


----------



## bcbouy

so i'm 5 weeks into a 9 week overtime stint and i thought i'd treat myself and ordered a s/w 629 6" .44 mag.should be here in a week,due to the canadian thanksgiving on monday. i gave up trying to find a reasonably priced model 29. also ordered 250 rnds. of 240 gr. tmj 44 mag,250 of swc,250 of 44 spl.and 500rnds. of swc 44 spl. i think i'll put a few rounds through it before i monkey around with grips .bang.bang.


----------



## bcbouy

got this in the mail yesterday


----------



## bcbouy

picked up a model 19-5.it's a .357 but being it's a K frame it will probably see more .38 special than .357.now i'm on the hunt for a model 586.i don't have an L frame yet and really like to shoot magnum loads.my .44 goes with me every time i hit the range.big smile every time i pull the trigger.


----------



## DaleH

FWIW I just picked up a blued mint Ruger Single Six (new model) 22LR single-action revolver with real Sambar Stag grips for really short money, like for what just the grips alone are selling for on eBay ($200-$300). I just did a trigger job to that 22LR the other night. 

BEFORE any tuning, the trigger pull was 5-1/2 pounds. With just a good and thorough disassembly and cleaning, followed by smoothing any bearing contact surfaces (not sear or hammer) and then lubing it, the pull was brought it down to < 4-#s. I used a moly grease on the sear engagement surfaces and oil of one’s choice anywhere else. *Pet Peeve - I cannot believe how many people run a gun ‘dry’!*

I had read a tip online (single-action shooters) about dropping off a leg from the trigger return spring (under the grips) but I didn’t like that idea (spring would now be unbalanced, floats/flops around on one side, and could interfere w/ the hammer spring). So with further YouTube research, I tried modifying the angle on the return spring legs where they hang onto the pin hanger. It is a simple adjustment and only only needs removal of grips to do so. I only bent them up ~1/8” at most. And now after doing so, that dropped the pull down to 3-pounds, or a full pound off. 

Having machining and prior gunsmithing experience (schooled too, especially on S&W revolvers) I rechecked the sear engagement angles and surfaces using a 10X loupe, touched them up ‘lightly’ with fine & ultra fine diamond stones, then applied Brownell’s ‘Action Magic II’ elixer and moly powder to the sear tip and hammer notch, burnished in well.

AFTER ... the final trigger pull is just a few ounces over 2-pounds! And 100% safe and reliable. Sweet!


----------



## onthewater102

How do you check the angles through the loop? I can't imagine protractors are all that accurate at such fine levels of detail? Is there a different tool/ perhaps a background mat that you use for this?


----------



## DaleH

onthewater102 said:


> How do you check the angles through the loop? I can't imagine protractors are all that accurate at such fine levels of detail? Is there a different tool/ perhaps a background mat that you use for this?


The glass lens indeed has fine protractor angles ground into it and has scales in 5-degree graduations. With a good contrast background and good light it is easy to see where it may be 'above one line' but not quite 1/2-way towards the next line. Makes it easy ...

It also is not one of those tiny ones you see jewelers using, as the lens on this one (Bushnell & Co) is about 1-1/4" across.


----------



## bcbouy

got new stocks for my .44 today.vast improvement over the factory black rubber ones that were way too thin and left a giant bruise on my hand after 12 shells.nothing feels like an n frame with target stocks,it felt big before,now it's a monster.


----------



## bcbouy

went to the range today to test drive the new stocks on my .44.awesome! went through 40 rounds with no hand fatigue.put 100 rounds of wadcutters and 50 .357 through my s&w 19-2 and after 70 rounds of 9mm through my beretta 92 it was 3 failure to ejects and 2 stovepipes.i gave up and put it in the case.no more american eagle ammo for me.good thing my life didn't depend on it.


----------



## gnappi

I have been a revolver nut since before I read McGivern's book "Fast and Fancy Revolver shooting" That book just nailed the issue home for me. 

Really only S&W's because I've unequivocally outperformed every other brand I owned or shot against with them. 

One of my faves... not concealable... not powerful, not practical, but it sure does get attention at the range, my model 14... "Pinocchio" .


----------



## DaleH

gnappi said:


> One of my faves... not concealable... not powerful, not practical, but it sure does get attention at the range, my model 14... "Pinocchio" .
> 
> sw_14s.jpg


I have one just like it and agree on all points! It is VERY accurate w/ great handloads, which is why I keep it. My range has a large sand hill out there at 200-yards and I plink at the gongs out there. When you ‘get dialed in’ for where you need to hold, hits are repeatable.


----------



## ppine

Colts and Smiths. 
I would like to find an Anaconda one of these days.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

I shoot an 6" Dan Wesson 357. It's a sweet gun.


----------

